# PowerMac 7600/132



## gpbonneau (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonne année à tous, qu'elle soit pleine de bonnes surprises )

On m'a donné un PowerMac 7600/132 (merci Luis) en bon état esthétique mais pas en état de marche (sinon c'est pas drôle ;-)
Pas de disque dur et l'alimentation vient de rendre l'âme.

J'aime bien cette machine, un vrai légo, les lecteurs et l'alimentation sont montés sur un châssis qui bascule complètement pour un accès facile à une carte mère pleine de connecteurs 




J'ai déjà un 7500/100 pratiquement identique (les cartes mères sont les mêmes) mais qui a beaucoup vécu (les plastiques très jaunis sont devenus cassant... et presque tous cassés).

Je vais essayer d'en faire un bien avec les deux et pour le fun, j’ai fait les fonds de tiroir pour réunir tout ce qui rentre dans cette machine ;-)





La carte processeur d’origine, un PPC604/132 (au centre avec le gros radiateur) sera remplacée par une carte Sonnet Crescendo PCI G4/800 (à coté).
8 barrettes RAM EDO 5V de 64Mo pour un total de 512Mo. On peut aller jusqu’à 1Go avec des barrettes 128Mo mais j’en ai pas.
Un disque dur UltraStar 10 000 tr/mn de 17Go (à coté du lecteur de disquette)
Une carte video 3Dfx Voodoo5 (en haut, j’ai remplacé un des ventilos HS)
Une carte Sonnet Tempo Trio avec USB+FW+IDE (tant qu’à faire, en bas à coté des RAM)
Une carte OrangePC pour installer Windows (à droite).
Le lecteur de CDROM est d’origine (j’ai bien un graveur SCSI mais il est déjà dans un 7100  booster au G3).
J’aurais bien mis une carte SCSI plus rapide pour le disque dur mais il n’y a que 3 connecteurs PCI 

La carte mère est bien pourvue en connecteurs :


En haut les connecteurs des 2 bus SCSI, puis alim, audio, disquette.
En dessous 4 connecteurs VRAM pour y mettre jusqu’à 4Mo quand on utilise la video interne.
A coté, en haut, un connecteur ROM qui n’est pas utilisé.
En dessous les 8 connecteurs RAM organisés en 2 bancs (A et B). On peut optimiser l’accès mémoire (Interleaving) en mettant des barrettes identiques en A et B, par exemple A1 et B1, etc….. Je vais faire simple en mettant 8 barrettes strictement identique.
Au milieu des connecteurs RAM, le connecteur pour la mémoire cache, à ne pas utiliser avec la carte Crescendo qui a sa propre mémoire cache.
En dessous le connecteur pour la carte processeur.
Et en dessous les 3 connecteurs PCI (avec un connecteur DAV à coté).
Sur le 7500/7600 il y a aussi des ports E/S S/Video et audio (la nappe branchée sur la carte mère).
A l’arrière tous les ports qu’on trouvait sur les Mac à l’époque : SCSI, Ethernet (AAUI et RJ45), ADB, série, video, audio.

Prochaine étape, faire tout rentrer dans le boitier du 7600 ;-)


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2018)

Superbe encore une fois.

Les 7600/7300 étaient de sacrées bonne machines, upgradables à souhait, rien à voir avec les trucs fadasses de l'ère Cook.

A l'époque, j'avais hésité et mon budget m'a fait choisir un clone Starmax 4000, sans regret d'ailleurs. 

Donc tu as mis la main sur une Voodoo 5 ? Génial, ma 4500 me manque parfois, j'adorais cette carte !


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2018)

Sacré avion de chasse avec ce que tu vas mettre dedans


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> ... Les 7600/7300 étaient de sacrées bonne machines, upgradables à souhait, rien à voir avec les trucs fadasses de l'ère Cook.
> .....


Une très bonne conception du boitier, repris pour le G3 Desktop. Utilisé sur le 7200/7500/7600/7300. Le 7500/7600 (c'était la  même machine à la carte processeur prés) avait des entrées/sorties video (s-video et composite) qui ont disparues sur le 7300.



melaure a dit:


> ... Donc tu as mis la main sur une Voodoo 5 ? Génial, ma 4500 me manque parfois, j'adorais cette carte !


J'ai plusieurs Voodoo5, des Voodoo3 aussi. Le problème avec la Voodoo5 c'est les petits ventilos, la carte chauffe beaucoup et ils finissent par cramer avec le temps.

Je continue le remontage du 7600.
En fait ça va pas, la carte OrangePC est plutôt épaisse avec son processeur surmonté par un radiateur et un ventilo, du coup le ventilo est trop proche de la carte à coté (ou de la caisse) et ça chauffe trop. 
Les cartes en place (de haut en bas: le G4/800, l’OrangePC, la TempoTrio et la Voodoo5.


Donc exit la Tempo Trio, remplacé par une carte plus petite, une Keyspan avec seulement 2 ports USB.
Une fois en place, le ventilo de la carte OrangePC est bien dégagé.




Et voilà, ça marche. C’est pas discret, le gros ventilo de l’alim, celui de la carte Crescendo, les deux de la carte Voodoo5 et celui de la carte OrangePC. C’était le problème à l’époque, trop bruyant. J'ai longtemps utilisé mon 7500 comme serveur à la maison, je l'avais mis dans le grenier pour ne pas l'entendre.



La carte Crescendo G4/800 fonctionne bien avec l’installation du driver (v3.0). Les infos Système affiche bien les 800Mhz, même si le proc n’est pas identifié. Il l’est avec l’utilitaire Métronome de Sonnet, un PPC G4 7455.



La carte Voodoo5 fonctionne bien, même sans driver. Mais les drivers 3dfx sont nécessaire pour activer l’accélération grâce aux chips qui sont sur la carte.



La carte USB ne fonctionne pas avec l’installation standard du 9.1. Même en sélectionnant l’option USB il manque des fichiers, ils ne s’installent tous que si le mac a des ports USB d’origine :-(
Il faut les installer à la main, en les récupérant avec TomeViewer sur un CD d’install 9.1.
HID Library
Serial ShimLib
USB Device Extension
Gestion de Stockage USB
Localisateur de Logiciels USB
USB Support
Après un redémarrage ça fonctionne 

L’accélération est nette à tous les étages  5 à 10 fois plus rapide que la configuration d’origine.



Les jeux de l’époque sont fluides, pas de saccades dans les déplacements.




Bon, il n’y a plus qu’à installer Windows :-I


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Janvier 2018)

La carte OrangePC est équipée d’un Pentium MMX 233Mhz dans un connecteur ZIF, et d’une barrette RAM EDO 5V de 64Mo, les mêmes barrettes que pour le mac. On peut, là aussi, mettre une 128Mo, mais j’en ai toujours pas ;-). 
Arriver à mettre un PC pratiquement complet sur une carte PCI pour Mac, c’était une belle prouesse de la part d’Orange Micro en 97.





À l'arrière de la carte, une “pieuvre” de câble avec toutes sortes de connecteurs, série et parallèle (COM1 et 2, LPT1, pour Game Pad, Audio in/out) et aussi un connecteur pour récupérer la video à la sortie du mac et la mixer avec celle du PC, vers un connecteur à brancher sur l’écran externe. Le tout en DB15, pas simple avec la Voodoo5 en VGA, comme mon écran LCD. 
Je vais faire plus simple, avec deux écrans (LCD 4/3), un pour le Mac branché sur la Voodoo5 en VGA et l’autre sur la carte OrangePC avec un adaptateur DB15/VGA pour le PC.



Petit souci avec le programme d’installation, qui cherchait un HD en IDE. Un petit tour dans le setup pour le changer en SCSI et l’installation de Windows 95 a commencé, pour se terminer par une valse de disquette pour installer les drivers spécifique à la carte OrangePC. J’ai rajouté par dessus une mise à jour Windows 98, sans aucun problème.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Janvier 2018)

Belle machine je suis jaloux. Je connaissais les cartes d'extension PPC, mais pas les cartes OrangePC. Ca devait valoir le prix d'une voiture à l'époque !


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2018)

Très belle configuration !!! Coté voodoo, tu veux dire que tu as une 5500 ? Ma 4500 n'a jamais trop chauffé ...


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2018)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Belle machine je suis jaloux. Je connaissais les cartes d'extension PPC, mais pas les cartes OrangePC. Ca devait valoir le prix d'une voiture à l'époque !



Je ne sais plus trop combien ça coutait à l'époque, autour des 500€ je pense.

Je l'ai récupéré il n'y a pas très longtemps pour 15€ 
Le proc 233Mhz n'est pas d'origine, la 530 était vendu avec un Pentium en plusieurs version de 100 à 200Mhz d'après la doc.
C'est la version 620 qui avait un proc 233Mhz d'origine.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> ... Coté voodoo, tu veux dire que tu as une 5500 ? Ma 4500 n'a jamais trop chauffé ...



C'est une Voodoo5 5500 PCI version Mac (avec la prise DVI). 
Elles chauffent pas mal, il y a 2 ventilos c'est dire ;-), et c'est pas de trop avec des sales gamins qui jouent pendant des heures à Warcraft III, Aliens vs Predator, Starcraft etc ...  jamais j'ai fait ça moi  

Une autre, sans ventilos . Ils sont cramés, faut que je les changent et que je teste la carte, pas sûr qu'elle marche encore :


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2018)

D'accord, mais si jamais un jour tu trouve une 4500, saute dessus. Les perfs restent excellent et pas de soucis de chauffe. Je peux te le dire avec les centaines d'heures sur Diablo II, Tomb Raider III, Future Cop, Carmageddon, etc ...


----------

